# Nintendo: "Firmen-Chefs verstehen modernes Gaming nicht" - Ehemaliger Executive über das traditionsreiche Unternehmen



## Gast1669461003 (22. Januar 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Nintendo: "Firmen-Chefs verstehen modernes Gaming nicht" - Ehemaliger Executive über das traditionsreiche Unternehmen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Nintendo: "Firmen-Chefs verstehen modernes Gaming nicht" - Ehemaliger Executive über das traditionsreiche Unternehmen


----------



## BitByter (22. Januar 2015)

irgendwie bin ich versucht zu sagen: und das ist auch gut so... (wenn man mal die beispiele friendslist und online ausklammert)


----------



## ThoRa87 (22. Januar 2015)

frische Ideen schaffen es nicht bei Nintendo??? Dann hätte es nie eine Wii oder Wii U gegeben. Egal wie erfolgrich diese Konsolen waren oder sind, sie bringen frische Ideen. Nintendo macht sicher nicht alles richtig aber auch vieles besser als andere.


----------



## Enisra (22. Januar 2015)

ThoRa87 schrieb:


> frische Ideen schaffen es nicht bei Nintendo??? Dann hätte es nie eine Wii oder Wii U gegeben. Egal wie erfolgrich diese Konsolen waren oder sind, sie bringen frische Ideen. Nintendo macht sicher nicht alles richtig aber auch vieles besser als andere.



ja
wie Onlinegaming mit Freundescodes
NICHT! -.-


----------



## Wut-Gamer (22. Januar 2015)

Auch viele Gamer verstehen modernes Gaming nicht. Es spricht nichts gegen traditionelle Spiele, solange die gut sind.

P.S. Dieser Artikel sollte dringend nochmal auf Rechtschreibfehler überprüft werden!


----------



## kaiser1981 (22. Januar 2015)

Es geht nicht darum das die Spiele traditionell sind, sondern die Firmenstruktur durch ihre traditionelle Hirachie die Einführung neuer Ideen und Technologien behindert/blockiert.  Es sit dort also schwerer etwas neues zu erschaffen, da zu viele überzeugt werden müssen....


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Januar 2015)

Da sagt der Mann was Wahres was das Fehlen frischer Ideen angeht. Nach der Hochzeit der Wii und des ersten DS hat sich Nintendo kein bisschen nach vorne entwickelt. Kann von meiner Seite zumindest nichts anderes behaupten.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (22. Januar 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Da sagt der Mann was Wahres was das Fehlen frischer Ideen angeht. Nach der Hochzeit der Wii und des ersten DS hat sich Nintendo kein bisschen nach vorne entwickelt. Kann von meiner Seite zumindest nichts anderes behaupten.



Mal abgesehen von der Hardware, entwickelt sich Nintendo meiner Meinung nach bei seinen Spielen seit 20-30 Jahren kaum nach vorne.


----------



## Enisra (22. Januar 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen von der Hardware, entwickelt sich Nintendo meiner Meinung nach bei seinen Spielen seit 20-30 Jahren kaum nach vorne.



ja, was man leider auch an der letzten, neuen IP gesehen hat:
Pikmin von 2001 was jetzt auch wieder 13 Jahre her ist
Und dessen Sympthom man auch an dem Brawl gesehen hat, bei dem man die Wii-Fit Trainerin eingebaut hat weil einem die Figuren ausgegangen sind


----------



## Bonkic (22. Januar 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen von der Hardware, entwickelt sich Nintendo meiner Meinung nach bei seinen Spielen seit 20-30 Jahren kaum nach vorne.



und alle andere entwickeln sich zurück. von daher steht nintendo immer noch ganz gut da, würde ich meinen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Januar 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> und alle andere entwickeln sich zurück. von daher steht nintendo immer noch ganz gut da, würde ich meinen.


Inwiefern entwickelt sich der Rest zurück? Beispiele, bitte.


----------



## AC3 (22. Januar 2015)

nintendo hat was ich so mitbekomme extrem schlechte werbe/marketing leute in den ländern.
wo man hinsieht tut sich nichts, absolut nichts.
kein wunder das es mit dem konzern kontinuierlich bergab geht. da sitzen größtenteils "theoretiker"  in posten die jedoch keinerlei "gaming" ambitionen haben.
schaut euch mal die leute an bei nintendo die in den einzelnen ländern zuständig sind... ein witz. 
die schaffen es oft noch nicht mal ein professionelles zielgruppengerechtes interview abzuliefern.

absolut steinzeitlicher konzern. ohne den vor jahrzehnten aufgebauten exklusiv-titeln wäre der laden schon längst dicht.


----------



## Saji (22. Januar 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Inwiefern entwickelt sich der Rest zurück? Beispiele, bitte.



Spiele landen unfertig und halbgar beim Endverbraucher, das "Produkt" reift beim, und leider auch oft erst durch, den Kunden. Das ist nicht nur ein Schritt zurück, das ist hinter die Anfänge des Gamings zurücklaufen. Dahingehend kann man Nintendo keinen Vorwurf machen, wenn auch gleich Revolutionen ausbleiben.


----------



## MisterBlonde (22. Januar 2015)

ThoRa87 schrieb:


> frische Ideen schaffen es nicht bei Nintendo??? Dann hätte es nie eine Wii oder Wii U gegeben. Egal wie erfolgrich diese Konsolen waren oder sind, sie bringen frische Ideen. Nintendo macht sicher nicht alles richtig aber auch vieles besser als andere.



Nur, weil sich die Verpackung ändert und die Firma die Geräte technisch aufpoliert, sind das keine frischen ideen. Vielmehr sind das Maßnahmen, um weiterhin auf dem Markt bestehen zu bleiben.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (22. Januar 2015)

Was hat sich denn in den letzten 10 Jahren am Gaming verbessert?
- Die Grafik, ok.

Was hat sich verschlechtert?
- DLCs, Online-Aktivierung, Accountbindung, Always-On, Achievements, Social-Features,  Region-Lock, Day-1-Patches, Ingame-Shops, Mikrotransaktionen, Smartphone-Apps u.v.m.

Scheiß auf modernes Gaming.


----------



## Schalkmund (22. Januar 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen von der Hardware, entwickelt sich Nintendo meiner Meinung nach bei seinen Spielen seit 20-30 Jahren kaum nach vorne.


Ich glaube die Spiele von Nintendo sind da weniger das Problem, schließlich sind Mario, Zelda, Metroid & Co. seit Jahrzehnten die System-Seller. Hat man ja wieder beim neuen Mario Kart gesehen, kaum war es raus wurden die stagnierenden Wii U Verkäufe deutlich angekurbelt. Nintendo Spiele sind halt gut ausgearbeitet, leicht zu gängig und haben einen hohen Spaß-Faktor ähnlich wie bei Blizzard die werfen ja auch nicht übermäßig mit neuen IPs um sich.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (22. Januar 2015)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> ähnlich wie bei Blizzard die werfen ja auch nicht übermäßig mit neuen IPs um sich.



Gerade in den letzten Jahren wagt Blizzard aber auch hier und da aus seinem Muster auszubrechen.
Sie haben ein Kartenspiel zum Erfolg geführt, was vorher so wohl keiner gedachte hätte.
Sie machen ein Moba, das offenbar auch bisherigen Moba-Verweigerern gefallen kann.
Beides zwar auf Grundlage der bekannten Universen, aber immerhin.
Nun wagen sie sich an einen Shooter, der dazu noch in einer völlig neue IP angesiedelt ist.
Beides völliges Neuland für Blizzard.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Januar 2015)

Saji schrieb:


> Spiele landen unfertig und halbgar beim Endverbraucher, das "Produkt" reift beim, und leider auch oft erst durch, den Kunden. Das ist nicht nur ein Schritt zurück, das ist hinter die Anfänge des Gamings zurücklaufen. Dahingehend kann man Nintendo keinen Vorwurf machen, wenn auch gleich Revolutionen ausbleiben.


Ich widerum sehe es extrem rückständig seit Jahrzehnten hauptsächlich auf - Achtung, da haben wir es wieder - TRADITIONS-Marken zu setzen. Vielfalt ist in der Nintendo-Welt ein Fremdwort, und man kann nicht mit der Floskel argumentieren dass die Japaner sowas nicht nötig hätten.


----------



## Saji (22. Januar 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich widerum sehe es extrem rückständig seit Jahrzehnten hauptsächlich auf - Achtung, da haben wir es wieder - TRADITIONS-Marken zu setzen. Vielfalt ist in der Nintendo-Welt ein Fremdwort, und man kann nicht mit der Floskel argumentieren dass die Japaner sowas nicht nötig hätten.



Nichts anderes haben wir behauptet. Allerdings blieb die Qualität bei Nintendo gleich hoch, während Bubisoft und EArschkarte einen unfertigen Titel nach dem anderen rausrotzen.


----------



## Schalkmund (22. Januar 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Beides zwar auf Grundlage der bekannten Universen, aber immerhin..


Darum ging es mir ja die Universen stammen ja auch noch alle aus den 90ern. Nintendo hat ja dann mit_ Hyrule Warriors_ u. _Captain Toad: Treasure Tracker_ auch "neue" IPs.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Januar 2015)

Saji schrieb:


> Nichts anderes haben wir behauptet. Allerdings blieb die Qualität bei Nintendo gleich hoch, während Bubisoft und EArschkarte einen unfertigen Titel nach dem anderen rausrotzen.


Dass Nintendo nur Fehlerfreies liefert halte ich für ein Gerücht. Auch bei denen ist nicht alles Gold was glänzt. Außerdem kann die Qualität auch kaum schlecht werden wenn man 20 Jahre alte Snes-Titel 1:1 auf den DS überträgt. 
Sind doch immer die gleichen Reste vom Vortag.


----------



## Bonkic (22. Januar 2015)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Darum ging es mir ja die Universen stammen ja auch noch alle aus den 90ern. Nintendo hat ja dann mit_ Hyrule Warriors_ u. _Captain Toad: Treasure Tracker_ auch "neue" IPs.



hyrule warriors ist ja eigentlich keine nintendo-ip. das ist dynasty warriors mit zelda-charakteren. 
splatoon wird die nächste wirklich neue nintendo-ip. 

ansonsten halte ich dieses gelaber um innovationen wie meist für -na ja- gelaber halt.
innovationen sind in der gesamten branche seit jahren oder jahrzehnten mangelware.
wo haben sich den shooter seit der jahrtausendwende wirklich weiterentwickelt? genau gar nicht.
in den meisten anderen genres siehts doch genauso aus.

warum man dann gerade nintendo innovationslosigkeit vorwirft, erschließt sich mir nicht. 
ja, es kommt alle 4 oder 5 jahre ein neues mario kart und ein neues zelda, und?
von activsion kommt jedes jahr dasselbe cod und von ubi dasselbe ac und von ea dasselbe fifa. 
und im gegensatz zu denen verfügen die meisten nintendo-forsetzungen wenigstens noch über die ein oder andere neuerung. 

eigentlich muss man nintendo schon deswegen eine gewisse sympathie entgegen bringen, weil sie -im gegensatz zu den meisten anderen- nicht in erster linie auf gewalt setzen. und wegen des extremen qualitätsanspruches, den nintendo nach wie vor hat. 

ihr könnt euch ja mal die neogaf-jahrescharts ansehen. 
aber vermutlich sind das ja auch alles nur pussys dort, die auf kinderkram stehen. 


[dass nintendo jede menge fehler macht, gerade in hinblick aufs marketing, muss ich wohl nicht noch mal schreiben. das sieht ja nun wirklich jeder]


----------



## Batze (22. Januar 2015)

Wenn nach vorne entwickeln, am Markt dabei sein, DLC Schwemme, Microtransaktionen, Always On, Vollpreis Spiele als Alpha Versionen Releasen, Gigabyte Große Patches am Release Day, u.s.w. heißt.
Ja dann kann Nintendo meiner Meinung nach weiterhin von  sogenannten modernem Gaming keine Ahnung haben.

Die genannten Beispiele treffen zwar hauptsächlich noch auf den PC zu, aber die Konsolen holen da geschwind auf um am sogenannten Modernen Markt nicht die Bindung zu verlieren.

Natürlich hängt Nintendo bei einigen Sachen nach, aber lieber so, als dieser moderne Markt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Januar 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> eigentlich muss man nintendo schon deswegen eine gewisse sympathie entgegen bringen, weil sich -im gegensatz zu den meisten anderen- nicht in erster linie auf gewalt setzen.


Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Tut mir leid. Dass Nintendo keine erwachsenen Spielinhalte bietet/nicht bieten will ist für mich kein herausragendes Merkmal.

Ich fand es eigentlich gut dass sie damals zu Gamecube-Zeiten den Mut hatten Sachen wie RESI oder MGS bei sich laufen zu lassen. Oder man denke nur an "Conkers Bad Fur Day", sowas hätte man nicht wirklich im Nintendo-Katalog vermutet.

Genauso gut kann man Sony und Microsoft dafür loben dass sie auch Indie-Titel auf ihre Plattformen zulassen, wogegen sich Nintendo ziemlich quer stellt.


----------



## Bonkic (22. Januar 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Tut mir leid. Dass Nintendo keine erwachsenen Spielinhalte bietet/nicht bieten will ist für mich kein herausragendes Merkmal.



gewalt bedeutet für dich also erwachsen. das ist aber traurig.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Januar 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> gewalt bedeutet für dich also erwachsen. das ist aber traurig.


Das war in dem Sinne gemeint dass es auch Ware für ausschließlich volljährige Kundschaft gab. War für Nintendo doch früher auch kein Problem gewesen...


----------



## Bonkic (22. Januar 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Das war in dem Sinne gemeint dass es auch Ware für ausschließlich volljährige Kundschaft gab. War für Nintendo doch früher auch kein Problem gewesen...



um ehrlich zu sein, schätze ich, dass das durchschnittsalter der spieler zb bei einem cod niedriger ist, als bei den meisten nintendo-titeln.

aber ist ja ok, wenn du anderer meinung bist. ich sehe da keinen grund zu streiten.


----------



## Schalkmund (22. Januar 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> hyrule warriors ist ja eigentlich keine nintendo-ip. das ist dynasty warriors mit zelda-charakteren.


Darum ging es ja, die von Matthias angeführten Spiele _Hearthstone_ u. _Heroes of the Storm_ sind ja auch bekannte Genres  (TCG u. MOBA) bloß hat bestückt mit den altbekannten Blizzard Universen. Wobei mir gerade eine eine _herausragend originelle_ Idee für eine neue Nintendo IP kommt. Wie wärs mit *Nintendo Allstars* dem Nindendo MOBA. Genug Charaktere hat Nintendo ja auf jeden Fall, wenn man sich aus den ganzen Helden, Bossen und Schergen der Nintendo Universen bedient.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Januar 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> um ehrlich zu sein, schätze ich, dass das durchschnittsalter der spieler zb bei einem cod niedriger ist, als bei den meisten nintendo-titeln.
> 
> aber ist ja ok, wenn du anderer meinung bist. ich sehe da keinen grund zu streiten.


Mit ist nicht nach streiten, aber ich find es immer putzig wenn Nintendo übertrieben hoch gelobt wird, obwohl sie seit geraumer Zeit nur bewährtes Spiel-Material auf dem Markt bringen. Ist in meinen Augen zu langweilig geworden.

Und ich habe mich früher - mit Betonung auf "früher" - sehr gerne mit Nintendo-Kram beschäftigt. Nur zur Erinnerung.


----------



## Bonkic (22. Januar 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Mit ist nicht nach streiten, aber ich find es immer putzig wenn Nintendo übertrieben hoch gelobt wird, obwohl sie seit geraumer Zeit nur bewährtes Spiel-Material auf dem Markt bringen. Ist in meinen Augen zu langweilig geworden.



die qualität ist halt einfach durchgängig enorm hoch.
das sag nicht ich, sondern eigentlich durchgängig alle publikationen und zwar auf der ganzen welt. 
irgendwas scheint also schon dran zu sein.

und hier mal die erwähnten neogaf-top20 2014:

platz 1: bayonetta 2 
platz 2: mario kart 8
platz 3: smash bros wiiu

also 3 wiiu-exklusiv-titel auf den ersten 3-plätzen. 

ps:
in nintendos eshop gibts btw durchaus indie-spiele.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Januar 2015)

Du hast mich immer noch nicht verstanden... Aber bevor ich mich wiederhole, lass ich Gesagtes bzw. Geschriebenes dazu stehen. Mehr kann und muss man nicht hinzufügen.


----------



## Bonkic (22. Januar 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Du hast mich immer noch nicht verstanden... Aber bevor ich mich wiederhole, lass ich Gesagtes bzw. Geschriebenes dazu stehen. Mehr kann und muss man nicht hinzufügen.



besser ist das.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Januar 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Du hast mich immer noch nicht verstanden... Aber bevor ich mich wiederhole, lass ich Gesagtes bzw. Geschriebenes dazu stehen. Mehr kann und muss man nicht hinzufügen.


Edit:
Aber seltsam... Bajonetta ist ja auch kein Kinderkram, bei der virtuellen Gewalt und der Sex-Sells-Protagonistin... ^^


----------



## Exar-K (22. Januar 2015)

Blinde, die über Farben diskutieren, wie putzig. 
Viele hier haben doch schon seit Jahren keine Konsole mehr von Nintendo besessen und keins der Spiele gezockt.
Wie will man da dann groß urteilen?


----------



## kornhill (22. Januar 2015)

Den Mut auf neue und innovative Ideen, den vermisse ich auch bei den großen westlichen Unternehmen. (Vor allem die zur zeitige Interpretation von "Open World" bringt mich fast zum weinen.) Nintendo hat im letzten Jahr saubere Arbeit abgeliefert, daher kann ich die Aussagen in dem Bericht nicht 100% nachvollziehen.


----------



## Saji (22. Januar 2015)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Blinde, die über Farben diskutieren, wie putzig.
> Viele hier haben doch schon seit Jahren keine Konsole mehr von Nintendo besessen und keins der Spiele gezockt.
> Wie will man da dann groß urteilen?



Mit Verlaub, ich spiele auf meinem 3DS regelmäßig Fantasy Life, Pokemon oder StreetFighter. Gut, ich habe keine Wii(U), aber nur weil ich im Moment kein Verlangen nach einer Konsole habe. Würde ich mir aber eine Konsole kaufen wollen, dann wäre es sicher keine Xbone oder PS4, sondern eine WiiU.

Summa summarum finde ich es hingegen putzig das einige Leute Nintendo vorwerfen wollen keinen Mut zu Innovationen zu haben, hintenrum aber immer brav das neueste CoD/AC/*generic Ubisoft game with towers*/FIFA/ect kaufen. Das die ganze Branche in den letzten Jahrenden an Innovationsarmut krankt ist nun wirklich kein Nintendo-typisches Problem.


----------



## Maiernator (22. Januar 2015)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Blinde, die über Farben diskutieren, wie putzig.
> Viele hier haben doch schon seit Jahren keine Konsole mehr von Nintendo besessen und keins der Spiele gezockt.
> Wie will man da dann groß urteilen?


Ich schon Mario Kart und Smash bros spielen sich wie immer, Mario 3d World war ein Augenöffner, ein großartiges Spiel. Davon gerne mehr Nintendo
Ich hab von den Konsolen immer nur Nintendo Fabrikate, weil die Dauerbrenner auch Casuals und vorallem auch Frauen mögen, was bei einem lustigen Abend immer wieder gut ist, Mario Party,Kart und smash bros gehen immer. Mario 3d World war da einfach mal ne tolle abwechslung
Was das betrifft hatte die Wii nur Sports (das aber schnell langweilig wurde) und new super mario bros, was für die wii u nochmal neu aufgelegt wurde.
In allem anderen hat Nintendo nichts neues, wenn man indie titel wie trine 1und 2 nicht dazu zählt.
Die Hierachie lähmt Nintendo, macht es aber auch stabil. Die Frage ist nur ob sie stabil genug sind auch stärkere Veränderungen zu überstehen.


----------



## Orzhov (23. Januar 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Gerade in den letzten Jahren wagt Blizzard aber auch hier und da aus seinem Muster auszubrechen.
> Sie haben ein Kartenspiel zum Erfolg geführt, was vorher so wohl keiner gedachte hätte.
> Sie machen ein Moba, das offenbar auch bisherigen Moba-Verweigerern gefallen kann.
> Beides zwar auf Grundlage der bekannten Universen, aber immerhin.
> ...



Dazu kommt das die neuen Titel sehr zugänglich sind. Vielleicht kommt ja auch noch ein neues Rock n' Roll Racing in nächster Zeit.


----------



## Glantir (23. Januar 2015)

Schade wenn Ideen von der "unteren Unternehmens Ebene" egal wie gut sie sind schon scheitern können wenn nur ein Vorstandsmitglied dagegen ist.... Klar ist Nintendo in der vergangenheit Innovativ gewesen, sie verpassen aber auch ständig Gelgeneheiten. Ein gutes Beispiel war doch die Entscheidung beim N64 auf Spiel Kasetten zu setzen statt auf Cds, hatte u.a. das Square zusammen mit Final Fantasy zu Sony gewechselt sind. Gut das ist einige Jahre her. Zu was aktuellerem, in punkto Online Gaming ist Nintendo meines wissens nach auch extrem spät aufgesprungen. Vll sollte sich Nintendo vom Heimkonsolen Markt verabschieden und bei seinem Handheld bleiben und Spiele für PS4, X1 und Pc entwickeln  (ich weiß das wird wohl nie passieren ^^)


----------



## TwilightSinger (23. Januar 2015)

Wenn Innovationen abhängig von Unternehmensstrukturen sind, dann müssten zum Beispiel die amerikanischen Autobauer aufgrund ihres produktiven und modernen Führungsstils Weltmeister in der Automobilbranche sein.
Vielleicht sollte Mister Adelmann ein paar Glückskekse futtern…dort findet er dann vielleicht folgende Weisheiten:
„Gute Ideen setzen sich immer durch.“
„Nichts ist mächtiger als eine Idee, deren Zeit gekommen ist“


----------



## knarfe1000 (23. Januar 2015)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Was hat sich den in den letzten 10 Jahren am Gaming verbessert?
> - Die Grafik, ok.
> 
> Was hat sich verschlechtert?
> ...



So sieht´s aus. Gut, dass Nintendo altmodisch ist.


----------



## USA911 (23. Januar 2015)

Für mich ist Nintende das Familienfreundlichste Unternehmen von den Produkten gesehen her. Es gibt kein Titel, wo man als Eltern ständig dabei sein muß, bzw. wo der nette Händler ein Spiel für falsche Altersstufen verkauft.

In dem Punkt hat Nintendo eine andere Strategie und setzt mehr auf Familie. Allerdings habe ich nie verstanden, das Nintendo komplett den PC als absatzmarkt immer übersieht / ignoriert.


----------



## Enisra (23. Januar 2015)

USA911 schrieb:


> Für mich ist Nintende das Familienfreundlichste Unternehmen von den Produkten gesehen her. Es gibt kein Titel, wo man als Eltern ständig dabei sein muß, bzw. wo der nette Händler ein Spiel für falsche Altersstufen verkauft.



man merkt auch das du nicht den Spielekatalog kennst oder vorher hier die anderen Beiträge gelesen hast, dann wäre zumindest ein bestimmter Titel aufgefallen


----------



## ToBer701 (9. Februar 2015)

Die Firmenchefs bei Nintendo denken ganz anders als Xbox und PS Manager.
Sony und Microsoft schauen,dass sie maximalen Gewinn aus ihrer Firma holen.
Nintendo hingegen handelt so,dass sie langfristig das Unternehmen am Leben halten können und ihre Spieleserien beispielsweise nie an Interesse verlieren.
Die schauen halt dass sie langfristig überleben können, bei Sony wär das ganz anders würde irgendwann das Geschäft mit der PS nicht mehr so laufen und die würden Verlust machen würde die ganze Sparte einfach verkauft oder eingestampft werden.


----------



## ToBer701 (9. Februar 2015)

USA911 schrieb:


> In dem Punkt hat Nintendo eine andere Strategie und setzt mehr auf Familie. Allerdings habe ich nie verstanden, das Nintendo komplett den PC als absatzmarkt immer übersieht / ignoriert.



Wenn sie ihre Spiele auf Smartphones oder PC bringen würden könnten sie den Laden zusperren, sieht man ja auch an Sega wie sie jetzt ums Überleben kämpfen.
Gewisse Serien gehören einfach auf die Konsole und nirgends anders hin.


----------



## knarfe1000 (11. Februar 2015)

ToBer701 schrieb:


> Die Firmenchefs bei Nintendo denken ganz anders als Xbox und PS Manager.
> Sony und Microsoft schauen,dass sie maximalen Gewinn aus ihrer Firma holen.
> Nintendo hingegen handelt so,dass sie langfristig das Unternehmen am Leben halten können und ihre Spieleserien beispielsweise nie an Interesse verlieren.
> Die schauen halt dass sie langfristig überleben können, bei Sony wär das ganz anders würde irgendwann das Geschäft mit der PS nicht mehr so laufen und die würden Verlust machen würde die ganze Sparte einfach verkauft oder eingestampft werden.



Das ist der Unterschied zwischen Shareholdern, denen es ausschließlich um die (kurzfristige) Befriedigung der Aktionäre geht und langfristig ausgerichteten Unternehmensstrategien.


----------



## Worrel (11. Februar 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Blizzard [...] haben ein Kartenspiel zum Erfolg geführt, was vorher so wohl keiner gedachte hätte.


... und was ich auch jetzt noch nicht nachvollziehen kann. Ich hab seit Warcraft 2 jedes Blizzard Spiel super gefunden. Hearthstone hingegen habe ich nur solange gespielt, bis ich das Mount für WoW erreicht hatte und seitdem nicht mehr angerührt.
Ist zwar ganz nett, aber das Potential, welches dem Spiel den bisher dauerhaften Erfolg verschafft, sehe ich nicht.



Bonkic schrieb:


> gewalt bedeutet für dich also erwachsen. das ist aber traurig.


Gewalt bedeutet, daß das Spiel nur für Erwachsene zugänglich ist, also ja: Gewaltinhalte => Spiel für Erwachsene.
Nicht mit dem falschen Umkehrschluß: "Spiel für Erwachsene => muß Gewalt beinhalten" verwechseln. 



Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Was hat sich denn in den letzten 10 Jahren am Gaming  [...] verschlechtert?
> - DLCs, Online-Aktivierung, Accountbindung, Always-On, Achievements, Social-Features,  Region-Lock, Day-1-Patches, Ingame-Shops, Mikrotransaktionen, Smartphone-Apps u.v.m.


- *Accountbindung *hat auch positive Eigenschaften: Spiel nur 1x kaufen für PC, Mac und Linux Version; auf allen eigenen Rechnern installierbar; Family Sharing; Verlust/Zerstörung der Disk und des Rechners egal; mögliche Rabatte, wenn man den Vorgänger im Account hat; Cross-Game Boni (zB TF2 Hüte beim Vorverkauf vom Sam & Max Episodengame).

- *Achievements*: Keine Ahnung, was daran *grundlegend *schlecht sein soll.
Sicher, "Achievements" wie "Level 2 abgeschlossen", "Einen Zombie getötet" oder gar "Spiel gekauft" sind komplett sinnlos und überflüssig, aber es gibt doch genug Beispiele, bei denen Achievements die Replayability erhöhen, weil die naheliegende Lösung das Achievement verhindert und dadurch andere Taktiken nötig sind, besondere Stellen erreicht werden müssen, zu denen man nicht einfach so hinkommt oder der Level besonders schnell, mit weniger Einheiten oder ohne Aufsehen zu erregen beendet werden muß.

- *Day-One Patches *sind auch nicht *generell *schlecht - bei derart umfangreichen Spielen wie heutzutage werden schließlich kontinuierlich weitere Fehler gefunden, egal wie lange man die Prerelease Phase noch hinauszögert. Allerdings sollten D1Ps auch nicht so groß sein, daß man das halbe Spiel noch mal nachladen muß.


----------



## ToBer701 (11. Februar 2015)

Das ist Ansichtssache, ich bin auch kein Fan von Onlineanbindung, auch wenn es praktisch ist,eine gute alte Konsole ohne Internet hats auch getan und mir kommts in erster Linie auf die Spiele an, nicht was ich alles im Internet erledigen kann.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Februar 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Gewalt bedeutet, daß das Spiel nur für Erwachsene zugänglich ist, also ja: Gewaltinhalte => Spiel für Erwachsene.
> Nicht mit dem falschen Umkehrschluß: "Spiel für Erwachsene => muß Gewalt beinhalten" verwechseln.


Schön dass es noch Leute gibt die gewisse Aussagen auch richtig verstehen. Und ich meine auch dass ich mich nicht so missverständlich geäußert habe. [emoji6]


----------



## ToBer701 (11. Februar 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Schön dass es noch Leute gibt die gewisse Aussagen auch richtig verstehen. Und ich meine auch dass ich mich nicht so missverständlich geäußert habe. [emoji6]


Hab mir das ganze 3 mal durchlesen müssen,damit ich kapiert habe was ihr damit meint, aber kann euch nur zustimmen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Februar 2015)

ToBer701 schrieb:


> Hab mir das ganze 3 mal durchlesen müssen,damit ich kapiert habe was ihr damit meint, aber kann euch nur zustimmen.


Lieber 3x durchgelesen und verstanden statt 1x fix überflogen und missinterpretiert. [emoji6]


----------

